# restore



## mitsumoto (Apr 28, 2010)

Created a dump, threw on another server.
[cmd=]dump-0auL-f - / dev/da0s1d | bzip2 | ssh backup@192.168.50.50-p 22 dd of = / root / vds-admin.dump[/cmd]
It now restore point that he is on another PC that would not perekidovat back?
Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 28, 2010)

mitsumoto said:
			
		

> It now restore point that he is on another PC that would not perekidovat back?
> Thank you.



perekidovat??? << wtf?

if you can use ssh, then

```
# ssh backup@192.168.50.50 cat /path/to.dump | restore -rf -
```

I think this will work.


For more general info:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------



## mitsumoto (Apr 28, 2010)

`ssh [email=backup@192.168.50.50]backup@192.168.50.50[/email] cat /path/to.dump | bzip2 -dc | restore -rf -`

Most likely through bzip2.
Right?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 28, 2010)

yes, something like that, i haven't piped anything to bzip2 to decompress it, so I can't tell for 100%

another way could be 

```
# ssh backup@192.168.50.50 cat /path/to.dump | bzcat | restore -rf -
```
if it'll work


----------



## jalla (Apr 28, 2010)

bzip2 and bunzip2 is the same binary. With different options they can generally be made to do the same things.


----------

